# What's the meaning behind your Avatar?



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 18, 2013)

Just wondering what's the meaning behind your Avatars?

Mine is Jim Carrey From one of my favorite movies Ace Ventura Pet Detective. 

Can't wait to hear the meaning behind bricycle's avatar.

Tyler


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine is the sick old man on a fixed income, 'cause I'm sick of high bike stuff prices!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 18, 2013)

Brian's avatar, like his life, has no meaning......

: )


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Brian's avatar, like his life, has no meaning......
> 
> : )




...actually, I scared larmo, and that's how he got his pic.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine is meant to be silly.....like me


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 18, 2013)

Norton I, Emperor of the United States and Protector of Mexico!  You have to be half a bubble off plumb to play with old bikes.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 18, 2013)

My vintage rider is from a Mead advertisement, which are the bikes I am most interested in.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 18, 2013)

I have Iver Fever!


----------



## Iverider (Nov 18, 2013)

ME TOO! Mine also happens to be the badge on my Arch Truss.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine is a pic of my grandfather and a riding buddy of his. The pic was taken around 1917 or so. Wish I could identify the bike he's riding.


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2013)

To help keep CABE safe from pesky "Moose" and "Squirrel"


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2013)

hey, you leave my buddy sqrly alone mustache boy....


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine is the first bike I restored--my '37 Dayton Super Streamline. BTW Bri I liked your monkey avatar the monkey best! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Mine is the first bike I restored--my '37 Dayton Super Streamline. BTW Bri I liked your monkey avatar the monkey best! V/r Shawn




thanks, I may resurrect it.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 18, 2013)

*avatar*

I retired and moved to Minnesota last year and Gordy is my nickname.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 18, 2013)

bricycle said:


> thanks, I may resurrect it.




Jane, you ignorant... first snl I ever saw


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 18, 2013)

Foto of my Uncle Pasquale (my father's side o' the family).  

He used to work in a Dirigible Factory as a Leaking-Gas Detector and Repair Technician.











Sorry ... forgot to add .. Uncle Pasquale's co-workers often tried to trick him by quietly-introducing noxious 
odors into the area where Uncle Pasquale was detecting leaking gas.  Pasquale is best-remembered for the line ... 

"Atsa Notta Funny ...... hoofhearted ??!"


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 18, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Mine is meant to be silly.....like me




talk about a meaningless existence! Lawrence we love you, just not that much...

mine's easy. now in their mid 70's my parents decided to give each of us kids a box of the photos of us. pretty sure this is me in Kindergarten (that's "kindergarten" for those of you who don't speak English), at least that's what they tell me...
anyway there are more photos in there, I may change it sometime.
I was a cute kid, I don't know what happened.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 18, 2013)

I've kept "Spot" under the stairs for years!!!

Oh ya, I've also collected "Munster" memorabilia for years now.


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine is a photo of me. Because I am Catfish.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2013)

oldfart36 said:


> I've kept "Spot" under the stairs for years!!!
> 
> Oh ya, I've also collected "Munster" memorabilia for years now.




I have a "Radio Station Copy" of the Munsters Theme......


----------



## RJWess (Nov 18, 2013)

Elgin 4 Star, my very first vintage ride. Still my most favorite bike.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2013)

catfish said:


> Mine is a photo of me. Because I am Catfish.




yea, but whose cool car is that?


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 18, 2013)

Mines Mcmurphy from One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, cause sometimes when I get on some political rant over in the break room I feel like people treat me like a crazy person, but it feel like its not me, its everyone else who's crazy.  As Mcmurphy said:

_And now they're telling me I'm crazy over here because I don't sit there like a goddamn vegetable. Don't make a bit of sense to me. If that's what being crazy is, then I'm senseless, out of it, gone-down-the-road, wacko. But no more, no less, that's it._ 

Of course he said this in reference to having sex with a minor.


----------



## cl222 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine is of me with a bunch of chips, a briefcase and a prop gun in my friends basement. All summer we rode bikes and met up at bokies (A local 50's themed Burgers and ice cream place) then we would ride back to here and stay up until 2 or 3 in the morning doing stupid stuff.


----------



## tailhole (Nov 18, 2013)

*no meaning*

I just like these crank rings.  I am looking forward to changing it someday.


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 18, 2013)

*64 Riviera*

Mine is artist Max Grundy's concept drawing of my '64 Buick Riviera project, "Lorraine." Lorraine is my daughter's middle name, so it's named after her.


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 18, 2013)

You have to ask????


----------



## jd56 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Self explanitory*

Sometime last year I was hurt when a popular well liked and respected member here said I was a whiner and that I thought my poop was the best and don't stink. Which is baloney....my collection is as bad as everyone else's....lol 

I haven't changed because of it because, I didn't agree with his vision.

So I found this professionally dressed young boy doing what he does best. Makes noise and throws tantrums and draws attention.  
Hey I'm an instant gratification type guy and just want to be heard.....as my avatar indicates.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 18, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Sometime last year I was hurt when a popular well liked and respected member here said I was a whiner and that I thought my poop was the best and don't stink. Which is baloney....my collection is as bad as everyone else's....lol
> 
> I haven't changed because of it because, I didn't agree with his vision.
> 
> ...




Hmmm, wonder what cabe peeps think of me....interesting


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 18, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Hmmm, wonder what cabe peeps think of me....interesting




let's just say you smell fresh as a Summer's Eve...


----------



## Wcben (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine is the Eagle from the middle of the Racycle logo... I spent a lot of time replicating it digitally.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 18, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> let's just say you smell fresh as a Summer's Eve...




Ouch.... ..


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 18, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> let's just say you smell fresh as a Summer's Eve...




Hey that was pretty good.


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 18, 2013)

Me, in the early years.........


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 18, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Ouch.... ..




sorry, I couldn't help it, you left the door wide open!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 18, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> sorry, I couldn't help it, you left the door wide open!




Wide open with a brand new welcome mat


----------



## chitown (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2013)

chitown said:


>




Now that's funny!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 18, 2013)

chitown said:


>




That is a good question, I spend a staggering sum of money on this old junk relative my income. I always justify it by saying "oh but this is well below market value, I could sell it for more later if I wanted to!" I rarely want to and often I find I may have over estimated its actual net worth.  It seems like I've been seeing lots of good deals lately on Ebay that have me thinking "uh oh, is this bubble bursting?"


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 18, 2013)

*My avatar*

I HAVE A COLLECTION OF ORIGINAL SCHWINN/YALE KEYS FOR THE CYCLE LOCKS 
AVAILABLE FOR COLLECTORS NEEDING ONE TO MATCH THEIR ORIGINAL AN CYLINDER.
I ALSO CAN CUT SMOOTH BRASS KEYS TO FIT AN 1 THRU AN 500.
WES PINCHOT
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2013)

Avatar! Avatar! I don't need no stinking Avatar!


----------



## slick (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine is pretty obvious but not really if you don't know me that well. My nickname was Slick from way back in junior high when i had my hair slicked back, i was a gearhead on throughout high school with the fastest street car in school (street racing guys for a lot of money on a nonlit curvy, windey road), not a jock deusche like most in school, and just a pure hot rod kinda guy with grease in my hair and a clinched fist at society. Not much has changed...........


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2013)

let's see pics of yer hot car....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 18, 2013)

I drove a 1971 Plymouth 'Cuda 440 with a few additions to high school. I only got beat once at the street drags by a 67 Chevy II with a small block 400 on nitrous, tubs, slicks, and a roll bar. mine was my daily driver. after the race he told me that I was the only one who ever made him hit the squeeze. it was close even with the nitrous.
I don't think I have a good photo of my car. it was b5 blue.
mine looked very like this one:


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 19, 2013)

Double Nickle said:


> Just wondering what's the meaning behind your Avatars?
> 
> Mine is Jim Carrey From one of my favorite movies Ace Ventura Pet Detective.
> 
> Tyler




It is the last line in the movie, *Stand By Me:*

_"I never had friends later on, like the ones I had when I was twelve...Jesus...does anyone ?"_

The screen fades to black & the credits roll.

First time I saw that movie I wasn't sure exactly what that last line meant.

Today I do.

 And Petey is a compilation of my childhood .


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2013)

that is a great movie!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 19, 2013)

bricycle said:


> that is a great movie!




That is a classic, and its nice to know that Corey Feldman hasn't matured one bit since it was made.  River Phoenix was amazing and perfect in his role.  I saw it when I was about twelve and I feel like I got it then just as much as I would if I saw it today.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 19, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> That is a classic, and its nice to know that Corey Feldman hasn't matured one bit since it was made.  River Phoenix was amazing and perfect in his role.  I saw it when I was about twelve and I feel like I got it then just as much as I would if I saw it today.




Of all the characters...which one would you feel was like you as a kid ?

For me , it was a combination of Gordy & Vern...

_( shy & not the leader type , but had friends who were nice to be around &  protected me
from the bullies... )_


----------



## partsguy (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm Wile E. Coyote because I feel like I'm always screwing up.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2013)

*pink panther currently*

my avatar used to be a light tower which was located san jose california which served as inspiration to the France's eiffel tower....the  san jose tower fell over during a storm and a smaller one was built in the citys history museum.... and can still be seen today... i wanted something more fun as an avatar....so when i searched for a new one....i saw pink panther...and that was it.....one of my favorite cartoons (animated shorts) when i was a little kid....i found the cartoons funny and i still do....


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> my avatar used to be a light tower which was located san jose california which served as inspiration to frances eiffel tower....it fell over during a storm and a smaller one was built in the citys history museum.... currently i wanted something more fun....so when i searched....i saw pink panther...and that was it.....one of my favorite cartoons when i was a little kid....i found it funny and i still do.....




..."does your dog bite?"
"no"
..."Hi Doggi- Yeeeow!!!"
"I thought you said your dog does not bite!!!!"....

..."that is not my dog"......


best line ever!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 19, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ..."does your dog bite?"
> "no"
> ..."Hi Doggi- Yeeeow!!!"
> "I thought you said your dog does not bite!!!!"....
> ...




[video=youtube_share;SXn2QVipK2o]http://youtu.be/SXn2QVipK2o[/video]


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

Anybody know what my new Avatar is from?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 19, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Anybody know what my new Avatar is from?




Your new girlfriend?


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 19, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Anybody know what my new Avatar is from?




 It's either from San Diego or Tijuana ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

2jakes said:


> It's either from San Diego or Tijuana ...




Its the great favog


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 20, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Its the great favog


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

2jakes said:


>




Awesome lol...


----------



## squeedals (Nov 20, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Awesome lol...




Hmmm.....brothers?


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 20, 2013)

squeedals said:


> Hmmm.....brothers? View attachment 123955





*Brothers ? ? ?...I no needs no stinkin' Brothers...*


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok, I am a "Bongo Monkey" because I like to monkey around with bikes,
beating two cimbals together makes noise which sounds like me working on bikes,
my eyes are "bugged out" because I am constantly on the CABE searching for goodies,
tires hang in my garage simulating a monkey cage,
and......................................................I throw poop at people!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 23, 2013)

Mine is a vintage bike shop pic I snatched off ebay. I've also used in the past, and on other forums, Homer Simpson with Spider-Pig.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 25, 2013)

This just in...


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 25, 2013)

Looking good in that pink shirt.  We've never met, but was an easy one.


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 25, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> This just in...




Rockin' the pink!!!!!
Where's the Hang Ten tee?


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a moustache. I like spaghetti westerns, Ennio Morricone's scores, Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef, Eli Wallach, and frequently root for the bad guy, so....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been thinking about changing mine, but I'm afraid no one will recognize me...


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 25, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I've been thinking about changing mine, but I'm afraid no one will recognize me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 26, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Avatar! Avatar! I don't need no stinking Avatar!




I was thinking... Maybe Marty is just saying that because he doesn't have an avatar, maybe he's secretly upset about us all having them and he feels left out...
so I went and found you one! I'm sure Mark or Patrick can install it if you like it enough...


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 26, 2013)

It's the spittin' image of Marty and I think he will like it too......!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 26, 2013)

It was a pink SKIRT.....




Nick-theCut said:


> Looking good in that pink shirt.  We've never met, but was an easy one.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I was thinking... Maybe Marty is just saying that because he doesn't have an avatar, maybe he's secretly upset about us all having them and he feels left out...
> so I went and found you one! I'm sure Mark or Patrick can install it if you like it enough...




 Come on, put up your dukes, put up your dukes. I dare ya!

Actually, I'm thinking this guy looks more like Vintage2wheel, aka Shaun.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 26, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Come on, put up your dukes, put up your dukes. I dare ya!
> 
> Actually, I'm thinking this guy looks more like Vintage2wheel, aka Shaun.




Shaun...is there something you want to tell us???


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 27, 2013)

*My avatar*

Reinforces the need to wear a helmet and look both ways before crossing the street.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Scott, where the heck do you find crap like that? Gay porn sites? Just say'in...V/r Shawn


----------



## Overhauler (Nov 27, 2013)

*My avater*

It's me with my 1960 original black enamel with ivory trim in the fireball theme Spitfire at the Midwest Bicycle Show and Swap in Collinsville , IL . my very first one .
 It was the first bicycle that I took completely apart , cleaned , greased , and reassembled . When I bought it it was actually covered with about a guarter inch of 45 year old road oil . I also took a 1971 original campus green Racer with the intention of selling both of them , but after arriving there and seeing the bike corral with all the junk getting throwed around I wasn't about to put my bikes in there . So I started talking to one of the organizers and after I told him what I had he talked me into putting them in the show for the same cost and put for sale signs on them .
 Well at the end of the day my Spitfire got first in the original middleweight class and my Racer got second in the lightweight class ! I was stocked all the way home with my bikes and trophies in tow , and after that I was hooked ! Them two are still hanging on my shop wall .
 Didn't intend on writing a book , Lee


----------



## Djshakes (Nov 27, 2013)

*Mine*

I decided to pick one of the bikes on ebay that has been listed for the past 500 years because I know people are probably not sick of looking at it (Sarcasm).  When you sort from highest price first I swear the first page has the same damn bikes since the inception of the unlimited listing time.  Another genius ebay feature.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> I decided to pick one of the bikes on ebay that has been listed for the past 500 years because I know people are probably not sick of looking at it (Sarcasm).  When you sort from highest price first I swear the first page has the same damn bikes since the inception of the unlimited listing time.  Another genius ebay feature.




I hate perpetual ads!


----------



## Djshakes (Nov 27, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I hate perpetual ads!




I bet you hate my avatar too!  It was between that bike, the wood bike boat anchor for $15K or the roadmaster supreme for $12K, hell there are so many to chose from!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> I bet you hate my avatar too!  It was between that bike, the wood bike boat anchor for $15K or the roadmaster supreme for $12K, hell there are so many to chose from!




Naw, I don't hate it.
I remember a Smith or Briggs Motor wheel that was selling for $7500.00 *FOREVER*... finally gone from the bay, yea!


----------



## kingsilver (Nov 27, 2013)

First grade PHOTO 1957 BOWERS ELEMENTARY SCHOOL SANTA CLARA,CA. .


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 27, 2013)

You're right Marty, that DOES look like Shaun R......Hmmmm? 




37fleetwood said:


> I was thinking... Maybe Marty is just saying that because he doesn't have an avatar, maybe he's secretly upset about us all having them and he feels left out...
> so I went and found you one! I'm sure Mark or Patrick can install it if you like it enough...


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Avatar*

My avatar has a direct relationship to my username.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 4, 2019)

My Avatar 



I found this in a museum while I was in Mexico. I’m fascinated by museums, I always make time to visit them when I travel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 4, 2019)

Mine is of a bike that was retored by a old Korean war vet friend of mine. He sold it to a guy that owned a local pizza parlor. It now hangs over the salad bar at said pizza place. When the pizza place owner passed several years back he stipulated in his will that the bike was to remain where it was. It still lives there to this day. SWEEET old pre war Schwinn!


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 4, 2019)

2jakes said:


> Of all the characters...which one would you feel was like you as a kid ?
> 
> For me , it was a combination of Gordy & Vern...
> 
> ...



That film was made in and around  Eugene Oregon, where I live. A friend of mine has the sign from the junk yard hanging in his living room.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 4, 2019)

Just me, riding a 19th century Ordinary (not mine). 
I met some Wheelmen at an event. They took a liking to my 28” Motobike, and one offered to teach me to ride his high wheel. It was a pretty fantastic experience, and I’d like to have my own someday.


----------

